

Mistakes I Made When I Opened My Business - awk
http://wealthpilgrim.com/2009/05/6-mistakes-i-made-when-i-opened-my-business/

======
mannicken
I'm really ticked off at these vague arguments people make sometime:

If you have a business that is struggling, a great location might help. On the
other hand, even if you have a great business, the wrong location could ruin
you.

Well of course it can help or it can ruin you! If you start a grocery store on
Mars, it will ruin your business because there are no people down there. If
you start a grocery store in the heart of Seattle, you'd probably be better
off. Here's a similar argument: drinking coffee in the morning will either
help you or ruin you. 3+3 is either less than 0, equal to 0, or greater than
0.

Why, why are all these countless blogposts wasted on common knowledge and
arguments with absolutely no value?

------
RiderOfGiraffes
This is no substitute for reading the original, but in case you want to know
what it's about before you do so:

    
    
      1. Start the business for the right reason.
         a. You really love what you do.
         b. You have what it takes physically and mentally
         c. You have the motivation
         d. You love to be independent
         e. You’ve done your homework.
      2. Don’t overestimate your abilities.
      3. Pay attention.
      4. Cash.
      5. Location, Location, Location.
      6. Have a good plan.
    

These are expanded and enhanced in the article. Obvious points, perhaps, but
worth repeating, well made and all in one place.

